# Suggestions on new mountain bike gloves



## Progloves (Oct 12, 2013)

I need some suggestions on some new Mountain biking gloves for under $45. Needs to be full finger protection. Should have green and black or just black. Thanks for the comment


----------



## drew840 (Mar 4, 2013)

I just picked up a pair of Fox Digit gloves for $20. Just a single layer suede palm but they are very comfy and have some grip on the fingertips for gripping the brake levers.

Fox Digit Gloves - Wheel World Bike Shops - Road Bikes, Mountain Bikes, Bicycle Parts and Accessories. Parts & Bike Closeouts!


----------



## pdiddy (Sep 20, 2008)

I like and wear One Industries Zero gloves. Under $20 on closeout on Rocky Mountain MC with lots of color choices.

One Industries Zero Glove 2012 | Riding Gear | Rocky Mountain ATV/MC


----------



## hollar1211 (Nov 21, 2009)

i just grabbed some specialized lodown's from the lbs for $25. full finger, vented clarino palm, no padding, and slip on cuff. i have the blue / black, but there is a green / grey as well.

Gallery: Specialized's 2013 mountain bike products Review - BikeRadar


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

pdiddy said:


> I like and wear One Industries Zero gloves. Under $20 on closeout on Rocky Mountain MC with lots of color choices.
> 
> One Industries Zero Glove 2012 | Riding Gear | Rocky Mountain ATV/MC


Motocross gloves are the best values in gloves. There are hundreds of different choices and many are just as light as a pair of cycling gloves. As an added bonus, many of them are priced way under $20.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

I've learned over the years that $28 Mechanix gloves will take more slides on the palm over any single layer mtb glove on the market. The mechanix2 gloves are a $45 equivalent of any $50 to $80 mtb glove.

I run these for AM, $51








And these for XC, $20








I've not seen 1 pair of mtb glove for less than $50 that has knuckle protection and dual layer palms!


----------



## Raven7 (Oct 3, 2012)

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm fond of my Fox Digits. I actually prefer unpadded for MTB.


----------



## Dresdenlock (Aug 10, 2009)

I like the giro xens.

New Giro Xen Bicycle Cycling Fullfinger MTB Mountain Bike Gloves Size s M L XL | eBay


----------



## Technician (Oct 11, 2013)

Raven7 said:


> Specialized Bicycle Components


I got some black Spesh Enduros back in the summer from a LBS, and really like them, but they were $75.00! Gah!

Where are those mechanix gloves sold?


----------



## ti-triodes (Jun 25, 2008)

Technician said:


> I got some black Spesh Enduros back in the summer from a LBS, and really like them, but they were $75.00! Gah!
> 
> Where are those mechanix gloves sold?


It's more hit and miss than it used to be but keep checking the Spesh web site for closeouts on their stuff. They used to have consistently amazing deals. I was getting MTB shoes for $15 a pair until recently and even last year I stocked up on gloves for $5 a pair. The sales are much less frequent than they used to be, I guess the secret is out. You just have to keep your eyes open for them.


----------



## flipstyle54 (Aug 11, 2013)

I just got a pair of Sugoi RS Full Gloves. Got them for $20. Padding in the perfect places.


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

Pick up some Mechanix work gloves at the hardware or auto parts store - many styles from light duty to heavy duty available. The last ones I bought came 2 pair to a package.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Make sure to try on a few different sizes of gloves. If they're too big, your hands could slide around while riding, negating the benefits of added grip.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

Technician said:


> Where are those mechanix gloves sold?


You can find them at O'Reilly Auto-parts and many other auto-parts stores.

Or here-> The Tool That Fits Like a Glove®


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

guamjim said:


> Pick up some Mechanix work gloves at the hardware or auto parts store - many styles from light duty to heavy duty available. The last ones I bought came 2 pair to a package.


Thats what I use too and absolutely love them for bike gloves. There's no uncomfortable seam on the palm under the base of my thumb and the clarino palms are super grippy even when wet. I usually get a full season out of a pair but I also use them for trail work, yard work, working on the car etc.


----------



## Kyle_S88 (Mar 27, 2013)

I use under armour football gloves. They are very sticky, lightwieght material, breathable, ect.


----------



## morepower (May 14, 2012)

guamjim said:


> Pick up some Mechanix work gloves at the hardware or auto parts store - many styles from light duty to heavy duty available. The last ones I bought came 2 pair to a package.





jeffw-13 said:


> Thats what I use too and absolutely love them for bike gloves. There's no uncomfortable seam on the palm under the base of my thumb and the clarino palms are super grippy even when wet. I usually get a full season out of a pair but I also use them for trail work, yard work, working on the car etc.


I use mechanics gloves too... I have some Chickenhawk Racing ones.. They are a US based tyre warmer company and as I was importing their products for a while I ended up with a few pairs and they are tough, warm but still ventilated and not too hot on the back of your hands. They grip well and have good protection..

Chicken Hawk Racing


----------



## OutLore (Aug 9, 2013)

pdxmark said:


> I run these for AM, $51
> View attachment 840038
> 
> I've not seen 1 pair of mtb glove for less than $50 that has knuckle protection and dual layer palms!


Haha they look pretty much exactly like my Specialized gloves from the early(ish) 2000's! Pretty sure I paid more that $50 back then!


----------



## speeding (Sep 22, 2013)

I agree with the Mechanix gloves. I currently use the Snap-On version but same type of glove. Craftsman makes similar gloves as well.


----------



## steveh250 (Dec 27, 2010)

I use motor cross gloves except in really cold rides. Love my Fox Bombers:

Fox Bomber Glove - Fox Racing

Think I paid something like $40 - was a while ago so not too sure. They do green and black or just plain black.


----------



## captnpenguin (Dec 2, 2011)

I love my Answer Fall Line XC gloves. Comes in green and black or black among other colors and you can usually find them on sale for dirt cheap on various mountain bike online stores or the clymb


----------

